# Job done ready to sell!



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Job just finish GC ready to put it on the market.
materials: Cover Stain oil for all wood priming, BM fresh start for wall priming, Ceiling BM ceiling flat, walls finish BM Aura and Select, trims and cabinets BM Advance Satin and semi gloss.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks outstanding!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

More images


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice to hear of a GC willing to pay for a good job, quality products, and who is interested in having something other than "light mocha beige" used in a home.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Nice to hear of a GC willing to pay for a good job, quality products, and who is interested in having something other than "light mocha beige" used in a home.


Thanks, he always use top quality for all his works, will make my life easy


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I noticed in one room the angled walls are wall color and in another they are ceiling color. Kinda weird to see it done both ways on the same house.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

driftweed said:


> I noticed in one room the angled walls are wall color and in another they are ceiling color. Kinda weird to see it done both ways on the same house.


Good eye!
After painting those two rooms he asked me to make the pitch as wall color so the rooms look a bit bigger (Not much walls in those room)


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great work
Did u double coat ceilings no prime ? 
I am guessing you did and wondered if anyone else would have used the ceiling paint as primer on walls 
Don't laugh we do it all the time
If you went to the bother of using fresh start on walls did u tint to the finish color ( what were those ? Real nice )
Also did you spray or brush cover stain and trim paint or all spray ? Did u consider using latex primer for wood work ?
Great work !!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Phinnster said:


> Great work
> Did u double coat ceilings no prime ?
> I am guessing you did and wondered if anyone else would have used the ceiling paint as primer on walls
> Don't laugh we do it all the time
> ...


Hi Phinnster!
Thanks for the complements!
I spray and back all walls and ceiling with fresh start, then i spray and back roll ceiling paint.
I spray all wood with cover stain and finish paint. Sprayers used for woods Titan multi finish 440 with 310 and 410 tips. And the Graco 395 pro finish with same size tips.
I use latex primer for wood work only if the wood come pre-primes, i don't like the way pre-prime woods come.
Hope this helps.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Phinnster!
Small piece of advise for painting a new plaster ceiling always use primer, primer will seal the surface, specially if the ceiling is long or big or some time the plaster guy come back to do some compound patches or repairs this way you will not run in to flashing. You could get away doing small ceiling but most of the time it will flash even with a flat ceiling paint.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks ! Again great work l
We all have our systems we like I was just curious what yours was

I never ever prime ceilings
We use waterborne Ben Moore and never run into problems !
Great work again
Impressive


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How long did that one take?

I see out the windows of the (finished) master bed room there are trees with LEAVES on them. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Good eye!
> After painting those two rooms he asked me to make the pitch as wall color so the rooms look a bit bigger (Not much walls in those room)


INTERESTING

Just the other day I was discussing that with a HO, and we both felt that if the angled surfaces were painted as ceiling, it would make the room look bigger.

Maybe it's a perceptual difference of wallpaper vs paint


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Beautiful work my friend. Super sharp. On what did you differentiate between satin and semi on trim, I'm assuming satin doors?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> How long did that one take?
> 
> I see out the windows of the (finished) master bed room there are trees with LEAVES on them. :whistling2:


It took us about 17 days for the upstairs, we had to finish the upstairs house by the end of August for the early open house, then we went back by the end of November to finish the basement that took us about 4 days.
It was a lot of prep works all the trims where bare wood poplars, only the basement was pre-prime wood.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

GR8painter said:


> Beautiful work my friend. Super sharp. On what did you differentiate between satin and semi on trim, I'm assuming satin doors?


Thanks GR8painter!
All the wood works in the house upstairs was satin finish, only the basement we used semi gloss.


----------

